# End of F1 at SPA??



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I found this article on yahoo about how they might stop racing at spa because of any argument over tobacco advertising. That would really be a shame, SPA is my favorite track.

http://sports.yahoo.com/m/sm/news/reuters/20020906/reu-racingprixspa20020906.html


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

That would truly be awful. It's one of the few circuits that still is a "road race". I'll be particularly upset because I think I finally have my girlfriend talked into going. She thinks there is nothing there but rain. How can we lose Spa and keep the Hungaroring?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Spa.*

The same "conversations" about Spa have come up before. A few years ago, the teams showed up with their normal cancer advertizements plastered all over everything (MSchumacher probably wears Malboro underwear too) only to be told that they would be fined by the local government. Bernie "Great Train Robbery" Ecclestone came to the rescue and they worked it out in the 11th hour.

The cigarette advertising ban is an EU-wide thing and one of the reasons that Formula One will be racing in places like Qatar, China, Russia and maybe even Lebanon in the near future. Those countries have no laws against that type of advertising.

However, Spa is long been a question mark due to the fact that part of the track is on publics roads.

Now that Hockenheim is a memory of what it used to be, if they get rid of Au Rouge and Spa Francorchamps, Formula One will be a circus on Mickey Mouse tracks like Hungaroring ... no over taking anywhere.

Patrick


----------

